# Adder



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I saw two adders today, this was the second one. It looks like it has some kind of damage to its tail.


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Chunk247 (May 30, 2010)

wow. them eyes look evil,still such amazing snakes though


----------



## Stan193 (May 27, 2009)

I always think they have evil looking eyes in photos but when I saw it in real life I didn't think so, they're very pretty snakes.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

I think they look pretty evil in real life - well, maybe not 'evil', just a bit

£$*&% you, come on, punk, make my day

Beautiful though, love seeing them :flrt:

Dunno how you all get such good photos, I mostly see adders bums :smile:


----------

